
Learn TensorFlow and deep learning, without a Ph.D. (2017) - febin
https://cloud.google.com/blog/products/gcp/learn-tensorflow-and-deep-learning-without-a-phd
======
febin
Previously
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13464496](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13464496)

